# Wightlink



## panasonic

Hi Everyone. I have heard so much about the new ferries at lymington-yarmouth route, but nothing had been said about the fate of the 3 ferries that is already on the route.
Are they to be scrap or sold on.
can any one tell me?.
thank you


----------



## Stevo

I was down at Lymington for the Wight Light open day and was informed by a staff member that there were rumours of the three being looked at by Italian operators and a businessman is looking to run the trio in Sierra Leone as a link to the airport.

Went onboard Caedmon and Cenred both of which were in a poor material state, needless to say with the time on nthe Solent soon to end no money is being spent on up keep of these vessels. On the plus side, although ugly looking externally, Wight Light is internally a very comfortable ship.


----------



## moaf

It is currently looking likely that the Cenwulf and Cenred will be sold on for further trading and the Caedmon is probably being sold for scrap. They have all provided sterling service however, it is becoming more and more difficult to keep them in a respectable condition


----------



## moaf

The Cenwulf will be moving to Portsmouth next week and will be replaced by Wight Sky in Lymington. Cenwulf will sail within a few weeks to her new home


----------



## Stevo

*Where's the Cenwulf now?*

Went down to Portsmouth Harbour today but couldn't locate the Cenwulf, does anyone know exactly where she is?


----------



## Molls-Phot

Probably inside 2 Basin which is difficult to see from public places.


----------



## moaf

As far as I'm aware she is within the dockyard. Quite sad really when you think she spent 35 years on Lymington river with the Cenred only to be unceremoniously 'got rid of'!


----------



## Mr Brightside

So where are they going?

It is a real shame that nothing is going to mark their passing. Red Funnel certainly made the most of the Castle class departures? Cowes and Norris Castle didn't complete 30 years, but has commemorative cruises....maybe there isn't the public interest in these ships?


----------



## Stevo

Cenwulf departed Portsmouth today, anyone know where to?


----------



## Andy Lavies

I hear that Cenwulf is coming back to Lymington to resume service for a short while. I was the first Master of the Cenred in 1973 and brought her from the builders. It would be nice to see her off in style.
Andy


----------



## Molls-Phot

I was on the soon to be Mannanan today, with Cenwulf berthed ahead. She was being made ready for the swap with Caedmon tomorrow. St.Helen will be coming out too in the new gopping Wightlink livery.


----------



## Andy Lavies

At 1400 hrs this afternoon the Cenwulf is passing Cowes towards Lymington. Caedmon went to Portsmouth this morning.
Andy


----------



## B Wales

Andy Lavies said:


> At 1400 hrs this afternoon the Cenwulf is passing Cowes towards Lymington. Caedmon went to Portsmouth this morning.
> Andy


I witness the "Caedmon" entrying Portsmouth Harbour at 08:05 and the departure of "Cenwulf" from Gunwulf Linkspan at 13:00.

I understand that the "Caedmon" PC runs out shortly and her Main Engines have been blowing Heads and they are not spending any more money on her and she is likely to be sold for scrap.

On one forum, someone has heard the sale of "Cenwulf" had fallen through, so may be the reason why "Cenwulf" returned, but I did hear reports the Bar was partly stripped out while at Portsmouth.


----------



## B Wales

The MV "Caedmon" is leaving Portsmouth today at 13:00 and will be sailing to Marchwood at Southampton.

It is assumed that it will be layed up at the former Husbands Shipyard Jetty until it is sold.


----------



## ray.c

Cenwulf underway to lynmouth 09.30 today
Cenred underway to y.mouth 09.28 today
(Smoke) could not find the other one


----------



## ray.c

found Caedmon she's moored up in P.mouth
Caedmon now underway heading for marchwood
should be moored up with in the hour


----------



## Steve P

Anyone know when the new ones are actually coming into service. From a West Wight residents point of view, and a regular user of the old C class ferries, it all seems to be dragging on a bit.


----------



## B Wales

Steve P said:


> Anyone know when the new ones are actually coming into service.



I belive once the Sea Trials and Environment Inpact Study is completed and the recommendations are made.

Some reports within Wightlink that they (should) be in service by the 28th of this month or just before the School Half Term week.

Should Wightlink are still prevented to operate the W Class by March 14th, there will be no service as the C Class MCA PC's runs out.

What ever the Report findings are made, the Yachties/NIMBYS (Hippy) are still "Anti Large Ferries" and have threaten to take Legal Action against Wightlink if they operate the New Ferries at Lymington.


----------



## Steve P

Last report I read in the IW local paper was that agreement had been reached between Wightlink and the Lymington authorities and it was just a case of satisfying the statutory requirements.

Mind you, looking at the physical bulk of the things, compared to the old C class, I can understand Lymingtons concerns.....

I am a West Wight resident and fully support the new vessels, but have to ask if Wightlink have gone ahead with this project without properly consulting the people it would effect the most??


----------



## Stevo

Bloody yaughties, the ferries have been around in various guises for over a century, much longer then those pleasure sailors, half of whom are a danger to the shipping lanes and don't even live on Lymington water.

As for that tosh about the environment and stirring up the habitate, (mud/silt) well it will just get washed doen Solent and settle somewhere else. The wild life is not stupid, it will follow suit. 

Those ferries are needed for the economy of the Island, if the government is prepared to build a new runway at Heathrow to aid the future economy then they should not have any issues with a couple of ferries doing the same for the Island.


----------



## B Wales

Stevo said:


> Bloody yaughties, the ferries have been around in various guises for over a century, much longer then those pleasure sailors, half of whom are a danger to the shipping lanes and don't even live on Lymington water.



I remember when I lived in Lymington attended a packed Public Meeting in the early 1990's when the then Sealink British Ferries (Sea Containers) proposed two new Ferries got this route and they were about the size of the Portsmouth - Fishbourne Saint Class Ships.

Even then, there was a Anti-Ferry group by a load of Yachties and other Locals like to get their name in the papers, this Group was called CALF "Campagin Against Larger Ferries" and it looks that some of the Ring Leaders are now behind a Group called "Lymington River Users Association" or should be know "Yachties River Users only".

I always remember the opening picture from the CEO for Sealink, showing a Group of Natives in a Dug Out Canoe on a River and he joked that he thought this what the Lymington River Local users are like


----------



## panasonic

*wightlink*

This afternoon i went to mayflower park and saw caedmon berth at marchwood.
She looks a right state, clearly wightlink had not looked after her in recents years. By the states she is in the only future she has is the scrapyard.
Not seeing her sisters i only assume they are in the same condition as the caedmon, if so their future will be the same.
I assume caedmon is at marchwood because the berthing fee is cheaper.
As for all the complaint about the new vessel is beyound me, if wightlink to leave the area because they cannot use the new vessels will they complain about new housing going up on the site. Or the lost of bus route,trains and lost of vistors to the areas.
These people i beleive are nothing but rich snobs who do not care about other people but themsleves.


----------



## panasonic

*wightlink*

I have just found out that caedmon is due to leave marchwood 15th feb 09. but no one seems to know where she is heading.
Also i have found out that red funnel had withdrawn red jet 2 from service stating surplus to requirement. She had been taken to saxon wharf on the river itchen.


----------



## ray.c

*Caedmon*

at this present time she is moored at Husbands Shipyard 
ray.c


----------



## B Wales

ray.c said:


> at this present time she is moored at Husbands Shipyard


It was still there at 16:30 today and no sign of anyone working on board, so far not heard any rumours/talk that it has been sold or where it was heading for on Monday,


----------



## ray.c

*Caedmon*

She should have saled tues, des world which means unknown.
ray.c
P.S she is still listed at Husbands yard ??


----------



## panasonic

*wightlink*

I know caedmon still at marchwood, but ABP shipping movements everyday shows that she due to leave PM. So i imagine she is very shortly be leaving.
I would imagine she will leave under darkness taking everyone by surprise.
However i have heard rumours that the two new wightlink ferries are due to start service feb 28th.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Info about new ferries here

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/new-ferries-to-get-under-way-24763.aspx

David


----------



## Pompeyfan

Latest news here

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/stormy-start-for-new-ferries-24798.aspx

David


----------



## panasonic

*wightlink*

This morning i was surprise to see that caedmon had been join by one of her sister ship. Sadly due to the snow i could not see which one had join her in the lay up at marchwood. looks like they will all end up at marchwood.

When the bbc reported on the new ferries entering service they said more less that they are to be scrapped.
so it appears to be just the matter of time before they leave for good!.


----------



## B Wales

The "Caedmon" at Marchwood was joined by "Cenwulf" and next week will be joined by the last remaining C Class at Lymington "Cenred".

All three C Class Ferries have been sold to a Ship Recycling Company in Esbjerg,Denmark and will depart by the end of March.


----------



## Stevo

Ben, do you know if they will go under there own power?


----------



## Leonard Ian Walker

Any lastet pictures of the C class laid up at Marchwood/


----------



## Stevo

Leonard check the gallery I posted a picture taken on Thurs of the Cenwulf and Caedmon at Marchwood. I also managed to view them from the shore line at Marchwood but owing to the size of the picture was unable to post it. 
Went to Lymington to view the Cenred which looked in a very sad state.


----------



## B Wales

Stevo said:


> Ben, do you know if they will go under there own power?


At this stage, I am not sure, but will try to find out.

Today I was at Lymington and found only the "Cenred" in service and useing the old Slipway at Lymington as both the "Wight Light" & "Wight Sky" were withdrawn today, due to High Cross winds in Lymington River.


----------



## NoMoss

B Wales said:


> At this stage, I am not sure, but will try to find out.
> 
> Today I was at Lymington and found only the "Cenred" in service and useing the old Slipway at Lymington as both the "Wight Light" & "Wight Sky" were withdrawn today, due to High Cross winds in Lymington River.


The two Wight Elephant class ships still haven't got certification to sail in winds above 30knts according to BBC.
The Cenred's passenger certificate runs out on Thursday so Wightlink are praying for fine weather!


----------



## Stevo

Wight Elephant Class, nice Ted.
Shall be interesting to see what will happen to the class after Cenred goes. That neck of the woods (Western Solent) gets plenty windy makes you wonder if Wightlink might regret some of the decisions they've made. 
Also appears that the conversion/extension of the Saint class may not go ahead now, mind you one wonders how they could moor them on the spare berth at Gunwharf. Do they know what they are doing?


----------



## B Wales

NoMoss said:


> The two Wight Elephant class ships still haven't got certification to sail in winds above 30knts according to BBC.


As usual the Press get it wrong, it is the Speed & Weather Restrictions agreed/impossed with the Lymington Harbour Commissioners for the W Class to operate in Lymington River until the Report findings on Envionment Impact Survey is completed, which is due this week, also later this week the last remaining C Class "Cenred" PC runs out!.

Must admit it has turn out to be a PR shambles for Wightlink for the introduction of these new ferries, but it has been delayed for months by the "Anti-Ferry NIMBYS" in Lymington.


----------



## spuddles

I live on Isle of Wight, its all ways the same if the rich dont like anything they object.It was the same with the kids skate parks they objected to them as well. I think wightlink should do a survey and find out how many of the objectors use the ferry then perhaps they will shut up. Personaly i think the ferries should run over the yachts that get in the way lol.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Hi Spuddles

Welcome to SN from another Isle of Wighter.

David


----------



## spuddles

where on island do you live, i live in sandown.


----------



## billyboy

Do I detect the organising of a bar meeting between you two?
Excellent idea! Thats what this site is all about.


----------



## Pompeyfan

There is quite a few SN members on the island Billy.

Will send you a PM Spuddles.

David


----------



## Pompeyfan

In the CP today

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/swan-song-for-ferry-after-breakdown-25112.aspx

David


----------



## Pompeyfan

More IOW ferry news

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/mp-seeks-ally-in-ferries-campaign-25046.aspx

David


----------



## Andy Lavies

Cenred left Lymington yesterday heading east. Perhaps she has gone to Marchwood.
Andy


----------



## ray.c

Pompeyfan said:


> More IOW ferry news
> 
> http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/mp-seeks-ally-in-ferries-campaign-25046.aspx
> 
> David


Hi Pompeyfan, looks like Wightlink have dropped a clagger with
these new boats, I think they should keep at least one of the
old ones on standby till they sort them selves out(MAD) (Cloud) 
ray.c


----------



## ray.c

(==D)


billyboy said:


> Do I detect the organising of a bar meeting between you two?
> Excellent idea! Thats what this site is all about.
> (==D) Hi Billyboy, I think these two will have job meeting up
> has, Spuddles location as been placed about 6m south of Blackgang.
> In the middle of the shipping lanes. They have also placed me
> in Swindon some 20m S/W of Didcot. While on line i used to live
> on the I.O.W. and left school in Cowes, My first job was at
> Hourtons bucher shop in Newport, we used to live in a house
> on the corner of Reynolds ave and Park rd, till dad was moved
> to Parkhust camp, A few month later he was posted to the
> I.O.Sheppey, were I got my first boat 'The Emporer' out of
> Queenbourgh.(Pint)


----------



## paull.happyhiker

good evening does anybody know what fastcat shanklin is doing at marchwood/southampton docks was following her on ais at around 1200 today


----------



## Pompeyfan

paull.happyhiker said:


> good evening does anybody know what fastcat shanklin is doing at marchwood/southampton docks was following her on ais at around 1200 today



Possibly having a refit. Will try to find out.

David


----------



## B Wales

paull.happyhiker said:


> good evening does anybody know what fastcat shanklin is doing at marchwood/southampton docks was following her on ais at around 1200 today


I expect it was heading to the Marchwood Slipways (former Husbands Shipyard) for a refit or repairs, all the Wightlnk FastCats go there, I expect the Cowes Floating Bridge is also there this week for the Annual refit.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

thank you


----------



## MikeK

Thanks also ! I was out for a walk on Lee sea front yesterday and also noted the unfamiliar sight of a Fastcat heading up the Solent and wondered where she was off to

Mike


----------



## paull.happyhiker

seems a bit strange i thought both the fastcats were being sold this year as there are two new cats on order. Does anybody have any views on the stretching of the saint class ships


----------



## paull.happyhiker

looks like cenred on the moove just checked the solent ais and cenred is showing (14:30)


----------



## paull.happyhiker

sorry didnt say where its position is marchwoood


----------



## moaf

As far as I'm aware the ships have been sold to the aforementioned Danish scrap dealer but they are not due to move until next month. This could be brought forwards however, as it's costing money to berth them at Marchwood. 

I see the comments about how bad they look but as you are probably all aware, it doesn't take long for a ship without crew to quickly deteriorate. Quite sad really! Although on the plus side, Cenwulf was doing 12.7knots on her way to Marchwood (won't mention which way the wind and tide was!!).


----------



## B Wales

moaf said:


> As far as I'm aware the ships have been sold to the aforementioned Danish scrap dealer but they are not due to move until next month.


I belive they will/have been bought by Smedegaarden at Esbjerg, this was the same company that purchase the "MV Southsea" from Southampton and towed the vessel to Denmark for scrap in 2005.


----------



## moaf

That's the one, although nothing is known yet of delivery details. The Southsea was in no way capable of making the journey whereas the c class are, if given permission!


----------



## Mr Brightside

If you look for it on Google Earth, the MV Southsea is in the process of being scrapped....a sad sight, even 1,000ft up.

12.7 knots is an excellent turn of speed for a ship that has clocked up as many miles as they have. It's a shame they aren't continuing further service, will miss the sound of those Blackstone engines weering away at Yarmouth!

I've yet to travel on the new ones, but I hear from reports they are really quiet onboard and little or no vibration at all!


----------



## meechingman

Slightly OT, but I'm sure I read somewhere hereabouts that foot pax were being carried free of charge on Lymington-Yarmouth and return.
Is that correct? If so, I'll take advantage when we come over to the island on holiday next month.
Andy


----------



## cybermatt

meechingman said:


> Slightly OT, but I'm sure I read somewhere hereabouts that foot pax were being carried free of charge on Lymington-Yarmouth and return.
> Is that correct? If so, I'll take advantage when we come over to the island on holiday next month.
> Andy


No, as I understand it that was a one-off offer on the first weekend of operation of the new W class ships.


----------



## meechingman

Ah well, worth asking!


----------



## Trevor Clements

36 years is a good life for ships which were worked as hard as the Lymington 'C' class, but somehow the Western Solent will not seem the same without them crabbing quaintly into Yarmouth in a strong tide.

Personally I preferred the Princess Elizabeth, the Vecta, and Medina! You got to see more ships on that route.


----------



## Dickyboy

spuddles said:


> I live on Isle of Wight, its all ways the same if the rich dont like anything they object.It was the same with the kids skate parks they objected to them as well. I think wightlink should do a survey and find out how many of the objectors use the ferry then perhaps they will shut up. Personaly i think the ferries should run over the yachts that get in the way lol.


For every objector there is in Lymington, there must be 10,000 people who are happy, or have been happy in the past, to use that route. I don't suppose the " Peoples Democratic Republic of Lymington Yacht Clubs" Have taken any intrest in what they might have to say. In a democracy the majority should have their say methinks.
If the PDRLYC don't like it THEY could always move to a different harbour, but I suppose that would be inconvienent for them, they might have to go out of their way to get to their yachts, might cost them more in time and money, a bit like they would like to see the ferry passengers have to do. (Cloud)


----------



## shamrock

As an ex Islander (born & bred caulkhead), I used the Lymington route more than any other. Much preferred the route over Pompey or Soton since it's quicker and alot more scenic too.

My only gripe was the cost of using them. I did read on the online IWCP that an MEP was throwing the toys out of the playpen over the larger ferries this week...

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/mep-calls-for-big-ferry-halt-26397.aspx

Trouble is, the island needs tourism to survive since most of it's industry has left, so with tourism, you need better facilities and that includes ferries getting bigger and more efficient. Lymington is self sufficient, it has a wealth of attractions on it's doorstep that the island does not (least not without that ferry connection), so like them or not, the ferries are an integral part of the survival of the island and have been for decades, and will do for many more to come.


----------



## Stevo

Dr Caroline Lucas of the Green Party does not want to see the route closed.... there is a suggestion of bringing back the old ferries or getting smaller ones....... This all suggests how little Mrs Lucas knows about the situation and why things have been done. I spoke to a yachty from Lymington and he claimed that the problem for him was that the ferries pushed sediment out of the water way towards the moorings which resulted in the boats becoming high and dry.
Someone at Wightlink mentioned to me that the ferries also bring Lymington £2 million from tourists visiting from the Island or stopping off on their way to the Island. To be honest if it was not for the ferries, you wouldnt need a train service in Lymington and there would e no real reason to visit the place as there isn't a lot there. 
If the ferry service had recently been launched I would understand the anger of locals and Greens alike but its been running since the early twentieth Century which is a lot longer then many yacht clubs have been.


----------



## shamrock

It's the airport vs residents argument....those who moan about the noise of an airport are the ones who most recently moved there. They forget that when you buy a house near Heathrow (or wherever the airport is) you buy Heathrow and what goes with it too. Same goes for ferries and any other form of transport.


----------



## Steve P

The latest gossip, I hear, is Wightlink are now restricting the number of foot passengers they allow on the new ferries. Apparently, they are using a formula of 10 passengers for every crew member, so they allow the cars on and then turn foot passengers away once the 'magic number' has been reached. Don't remember that ever happening with the old ferries and it's going to p**s off a lot of people!! The debacle continues........


----------



## Andy Lavies

The maximum permitted number of passengers is set by the ship's passenger certificate. How this total is divided up between 'footies' and vehicle passengers is down to the company. The new ships are licensed for fewer people than the old ships - probably decided by long term statistics. The old ships did shut off sometimes but very rarely and then only when they had a large number of laden coaches on deck. Every passenger (car and foot) is counted into the ship and when the total is reached no more can be allowed or the sailing would be illegal.
Andy


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Call me stupid but i thought that these new ferries would carry more passengers not less


----------



## Dickyboy

I've just looked on the http://www.ais-live.co.uk/aismap/Solent/ ais, and it shows Wight Ryder 1 as 'Underway by Sail' If that's true, then W'link are going to cut the fuel bills considerably


----------



## Dickyboy

Not in this shot at least


----------



## paull.happyhiker

im sure i can see some steps leading to the upper deck in that picture above


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Is there any truth in the rumours that the new cats going to have a crossing time of 25 minutes FIVE MINUTES FASTER THEN MV SOUTHSEA AND BRADING wow what a giant step forward wightlink they dont seem to be having much luck with new ferries


----------



## Stevie B

paull.happyhiker said:


> Is there any truth in the rumours that the new cats going to have a crossing time of 25 minutes FIVE MINUTES FASTER THEN MV SOUTHSEA AND BRADING wow what a giant step forward wightlink they dont seem to be having much luck with new ferries


Yes thats right, 20kts or so and a max of 24kts


----------



## Stevo

There's no point in having fast ferries with the speed restrictions surrounding the entrance to Portsmouth.


----------



## Dickyboy

Stevo said:


> There's no point in having fast ferries with the speed restrictions surrounding the entrance to Portsmouth.


It's roughly 3.25 NM from 4 Bar buoy to Ryde Pier. Not much room for full speed sailing, given the time it takes to accelerate from 10 knots to full speed at 4 bar and the time it takes to reduce speed to stop at Ryde. Say, 2.25 miles at full speed. The difference between the old and new crossing times will only be the difference in the speed over that 2.25 miles. Around 3 or 4 minutes I reckon, with another minute or two for the longer route around the fort. Hopefully the new Cats will not need to go around the fort so often duta a shallower draught.
Many people remember the old diesels with fondness, as I do myself, so perhaps a slightly longer trip will be more enjoyable and relaxing. As in the 'Old Days'


----------



## paull.happyhiker

I thought that wightlink got these new cats to improve the service but with a slower speed its a step back. Some people dont want views they want to get from a to b in the quickest time, but saying that where else can you step from your train and within minutes be on board the ferry


----------



## Dickyboy

paull.happyhiker said:


> I thought that wightlink got these new cats to improve the service but with a slower speed its a step back. Some people dont want views they want to get from a to b in the quickest time, but saying that where else can you step from your train and within minutes be on board the ferry


Does Improving the service always just mean speeding things up?
Having faster ferries, faster trains, faster planes, faster cars, even faster busses always mean a better service?
We live in a rat race these days, and if a couple of minutes extra on a journey might not be a bad thing.
Seems to me that most people don't want to go to work in the mornings, yet are always in a rush to get there.


----------



## Stevo

The crossing is part of the fun and if you ask any Islander, having a cup of tea and a walk around the decks was what it was really about.


----------



## Andy Lavies

People nostalgic for the old Ryde ships should remember us trying to get 1400 passengers off and another 1400 on in a fifteen minute turn round. And the queues six deep along the pier, down the station platform and off to Portsmouth Hard on a peak season Saturday morning. I got a managerial rebuke because I was spotted on the bridge wing, capless and eating a packet of crisps on one hectic morning during my first summer as Master. And yes, it did only take 25 minutes for the crossing if we went through Swashway.
Andy


----------



## Stevo

I worked Summer Saturdays at the Pier Head in 1989 and the Solent Scene and Solent Enterprise were recruited to handle the extra people as queues began forming down the pier. The following Summer the MV Southsea was but a memory and the queues were gone, it was as if the then Sealink British Ferries had committed suicide on this route.
Fast ferries are not as popular as one thinks and the slower ferries with upper decks to walk around might prove a step in the right direction - that's if they can operate in all weathers!


----------



## Dickyboy

One must remember when the Diesels were running, and they were very busy during the holidays, not so many people had cars. So the Diesels were busy. Now almost everyone has a car and people use the car ferries. As I recall, the bigger car ferries came along just before the Pam & Pat took over the Ryde route. More cars = less pedestrian passengers = Smaller pedestrian ferries. I guess from a business point of view it makes sense.
Of course in the mid 60s the rail network on the Island had been decimated, and there was no way that so many pedestrians could get to the resorts with ease. Imagine Island line trying to move 2,800 people an hour these days. I can remember when there used to be a tram on the pier as well as the train. Now there is only a 2 or 4 car ex London underground train that only goes as far as Shanklin, a Taxi or Shanks Pony to get off the pier. The other side isn't much better, it still takes 1hr 40 mins or there abouts to get up to London. It took that long in the 60s. 
So speeding up or slowing down the cats by a couple of minutes or so hardly seems worth the effort in the great scheme of things
Why speed up the ferry service just so that people have longer to wait on the stations?


----------



## shamrock

When I was a kid growing up on the Izzle of Widget I loved the old ferries...Southsea et al. Whenever we (family) were going onto the mainland for a holiday it started when we boarded the ferry, it was part of the adventure.

A few years ago when I was involved with the coaches over there, we used to bring inner London school kids across for study weeks onto the island. The kids had never been away from home before, they went to schools in Brixton, Addington, Camden, Southall...brilliant kids too, a joy to be around.

Anyway, we would go to the school in the morning to collect them with their teachers and make our way down to Pompey or Soton and these kids faces would literally light up when they saw the ferries...'are we going on THAT?!?!'...'WOW...it's huge!!'...they had never laid eyes on the sea, let alone a car ferry before.

I think as kids we look at the ferries as something amazing...but as we get older and we use them on a more regular basis, they quickly become something of a thorn in the side, an added expense and an added delay to a journey...which in some cases they are.

But no matter what the Izzle of Widget do with their ferries I, for one, will always keep my own childhood memories of them being amazing and the memories of the thousands of London kids who I had the real pleasure of taking to the island and who, when they saw the ferries for the first time, were completely bowled over by them...to them those ferries meant the start of their adventure, just as had been the case when I was their age many moons ago


----------



## Dickyboy

There are still a lot of kids travell on the Cats, and even today they are still ''Cool'' ''Awesome'' or ''Like WOW!'' 
I used to love to try and get a glimpse of the engines on the Diesels, could't see much, but I could hear them, and smell the engine room. More fun than the paddlers I always thought.


----------



## Andy Lavies

There was a time in the Diesels where we would have to ring the first astern movement on the telegraphs at least half a minute before we needed it because the gearboxes had to pressurise before the propellors would actually start to turn. Took some forward planning to get it right - particularly coming into Portsmouth on a strong flood. Five seconds late and you hoped the Gosport Liner was not on it's berth!
Andy


----------



## gaelsail

B Wales said:


> I belive they will/have been bought by Smedegaarden at Esbjerg, this was the same company that purchase the "MV Southsea" from Southampton and towed the vessel to Denmark for scrap in 2005.


For sale advert from Morten Smedegaard


----------



## B Wales

Has anyone seen the Lymington River Association (LRA) website this week, always a joke reading it and their claims about the W Class Ferries at Lymington?.

Still they hope stop the present ferries operating and see the old C Class return or smaller ones in service.

Looks that the "Wight Light" has taken a bashing at Lymington and some of the Pier piles had to be replaced recently.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

from what i hear the lymington lot are still pressing ahead with court action to try and stop the use of the w class and wightlink are using a revised timetable due to this


----------



## paull.happyhiker

gaelsail said:


> For sale advert from Morten Smedegaard


I see the advert states self sailing barge not car ferry


----------



## B Wales

paull.happyhiker said:


> I see the advert states self sailing barge not car ferry


That was another version of the Advert Smedegaarden had for the 3 C Class Ferries.

I understand they are still in talks with some prospected buyers which may be the reason why they still remain in Marchwood, however they will never be allowed to work as a Car/Passeneger ferry in European waters due to their age.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Just seen the new timetable for the cats looks like they will be running the cats from 22nd of sept crossing time 22 mins


----------



## NoMoss

paull.happyhiker said:


> from what i hear the lymington lot are still pressing ahead with court action to try and stop the use of the w class and wightlink are using a revised timetable due to this


According to today's I W County Press the 'Lymington lot' are quite happy about the new ferries and they are not doing the damage expected - indeed tourist has picked up.


----------



## NoMoss

paull.happyhiker said:


> Just seen the new timetable for the cats looks like they will be running the cats from 22nd of sept crossing time 22 mins


The other day one of my family could not get on the cat because of high demand - I understand the new ones carry less passengers, so get there quick if you want to get on. Bring back the diesels!


----------



## breezer10

the old cats being replaced shanklin and ryde are supposed to of been sold to a bristol company anyone know if this is true ?


----------



## paull.happyhiker

NoMoss said:


> According to today's I W County Press the 'Lymington lot' are quite happy about the new ferries and they are not doing the damage expected - indeed tourist has picked up.


Thats good news for wightlink wonder how long it will last. Just visited the lymington river association website. In the stakeholder no7 article it says tourism is up 15% but they will be keeping a close eye on the new ferries. So there has been nobody killed, no damage to the river and no pleasure craft damaged by the new ferries. Bet the lymington lot are so upset about that.


----------



## breezer10

paull.happyhiker said:


> Just seen the new timetable for the cats looks like they will be running the cats from 22nd of sept crossing time 22 mins


i notice on the new timetable they are sailing 5 mins earlier prob to make sure commuters make the london train as the crossing is 4 mins longer


----------



## NoMoss

breezer10 said:


> i notice on the new timetable they are sailing 5 mins earlier prob to make sure commuters make the london train as the crossing is 4 mins longer


No I expect it is so we miss the connection when we come by bus.


----------



## NoMoss

Dickyboy said:


> There are still a lot of kids travell on the Cats, and even today they are still ''Cool'' ''Awesome'' or ''Like WOW!''
> I used to love to try and get a glimpse of the engines on the Diesels, could't see much, but I could hear them, and smell the engine room. More fun than the paddlers I always thought.


I preferred the paddle steamers. You could look through a window and see the big brass bits going up and down with a man with an oily rag. I think I got my urge to go to sea from those crossings. (but not as an engineer - didn't fancy apprenticeship in a shipyard first)


----------



## paull.happyhiker

breezer10 said:


> the old cats being replaced shanklin and ryde are supposed to of been sold to a bristol company anyone know if this is true ?


I believe they are going to be doing a Devon (ILFRACOMBE)-SWANSEA service. The company called severn seas ferry company, every article i have read mentions fastcat Ryde,Shanklin are going to be used on the route


----------



## breezer10

paull.happyhiker said:


> I believe they are going to be doing a Devon (ILFRACOMBE)-SWANSEA service. The company called severn seas ferry company, every article i have read mentions fastcat Ryde,Shanklin are going to be used on the route


they are supposed to of bought them and poss they are going soon after the new ones come into service if wightlinks fleet gets any smaller 12 craft down to 9 red funnel will be the bigger operator.there will be a hole in the market soon and u can bet another operator will try and start another service


----------



## paull.happyhiker

breezer10 said:


> they are supposed to of bought them and poss they are going soon after the new ones come into service if wightlinks fleet gets any smaller 12 craft down to 9 red funnel will be the bigger operator.there will be a hole in the market soon and u can bet another operator will try and start another service


And as soon as the new operator started wightlink& red funnel would report it as being unfair competition. Is it just me or do things start going downhill when a company is sold to foreign interests


----------



## NoMoss

paull.happyhiker said:


> And as soon as the new operator started wightlink& red funnel would report it as being unfair competition. Is it just me or do things start going downhill when a company is sold to foreign interests


The word 'interest' is an appropriate one. I don't think the buyers are interested in the service. And what cripples the company is the interest on the loan taken out to buy the company.


----------



## bri445

*Red Funnel past*

(Thumb)


NoMoss said:


> I preferred the paddle steamers. You could look through a window and see the big brass bits going up and down with a man with an oily rag. I think I got my urge to go to sea from those crossings.


Remember the old 'Vecta' and 'Medina' where you drove in through a hole in the side and got manually swivelled on a turntable to get you facing the right direction for the disembarking? Now that was organisation!
Bri


----------



## NoMoss

bri445 said:


> (Thumb)
> 
> Remember the old 'Vecta' and 'Medina' where you drove in through a hole in the side and got manually swivelled on a turntable to get you facing the right direction for the disembarking? Now that was organisation!
> Bri


I thought the turntable came on the newer'landing-craft type' ones. On the Vecta and Medina they use to man-handle the car round to face the right way. My Dad used to hate them pushing the wheels of his car to get it in the right place.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Still cant get my head around wightlink getting two new cats that are slower and will probably not fair any better than the other cats in rough weather. why not get in conventional passenger ferries i mean there is only a difference of 8 minutes crossing time between the wight ryders and the Denny sisters. If there was a choice I know which i would rather travel on and it isnt a balsa wood cat.


----------



## B Wales

paull.happyhiker said:


> Still cant get my head around wightlink getting two new cats that are slower and will probably not fair any better than the other cats in rough weather. why not get in conventional passenger ferries i mean there is only a difference of 8 minutes crossing time between the wight ryders and the Denny sisters.


I think their argument would be crewing and operating costs, smaller slower speed vessels would be cheaper to operate than a High Speed that would burn up to 1ton or higher of Fuel a day and are High Maintance.


----------



## breezer10

paull.happyhiker said:


> Still cant get my head around wightlink getting two new cats that are slower and will probably not fair any better than the other cats in rough weather. why not get in conventional passenger ferries i mean there is only a difference of 8 minutes crossing time between the wight ryders and the Denny sisters. If there was a choice I know which i would rather travel on and it isnt a balsa wood cat.


also now they will have only two cats. during breakdown or service as there is no spare it will be hourly. had too wait nearly an hour last sunday morning everybody in the queue was moaning and because it was nearly full they were running late. hovertravel must be rubbing their hands.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

breezer10 said:


> also now they will have only two cats. during breakdown or service as there is no spare it will be hourly. had too wait nearly an hour last sunday morning everybody in the queue was moaning and because it was nearly full they were running late. hovertravel must be rubbing their hands.


Thats what i was thinking no back up plan if things go wrong. Probably do what they do when its rough send everybody over on the car ferry.


----------



## NoMoss

paull.happyhiker said:


> Thats what i was thinking no back up plan if things go wrong. Probably do what they do when its rough send everybody over on the car ferry.


There was a plan at one time to bring the car ferry into the pier - perhaps they are working towards making that the only alternative.


----------



## The Ferry Man

NoMoss said:


> There was a plan at one time to bring the car ferry into the pier - perhaps they are working towards making that the only alternative.


The aerial picture on Google Earth has a Saints Class on the side of the pier...

Would be interesting to see lots of passengers going down the link span onto the ship, compared to Red Funnel, which has the Passenger doors.


----------



## Stevo

Folks, they will call on Wight Line Cruises to fill in during refit periods, their cats such as Wight Scene have filled in previous years and are just as fast at crossing.
Speed of the ferries is totally irrelevant, as much of the crossing is governed by the speed restrictions in the Portsmouth Harbour channel which were not as tight as they were during the days of the Denny ships. Some of you may recall the ferries (namley the Camber / Portsmouth Queens) used to take a short cut along to Gilkicker but not these days. 
To be honest when it comes to speed, how can the cats compete with Hovertravel who have a beach to beach service and a reliable bus connections to the Hard/Gunwharf and Portsmouth town. If it wasn't for the train connections the cats would find themselves out of business.


----------



## stevo r6 86

has anyone seen the two new catermerans on the pompey to ryde route? for me they seem to look in appearance older than the ones they got. does anyone else agree?


----------



## NoMoss

stevo r6 86 said:


> has anyone seen the two new catermerans on the pompey to ryde route? for me they seem to look in appearance older than the ones they got. does anyone else agree?


They do look a bit plain - perhaps it is the lack of yellow stripes.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

NoMoss said:


> They do look a bit plain - perhaps it is the lack of yellow stripes.


Give them a few months, a but of rust and they will fit in nicely. How is the work going on piers and new gangways.


----------



## NoMoss

paull.happyhiker said:


> Give them a few months, a but of rust and they will fit in nicely. How is the work going on piers and new gangways.


Last time I travelled they were still using the temporary gangways but the cafe seems to be coming along on Ryde Pier.


----------



## breezer10

NoMoss said:


> Last time I travelled they were still using the temporary gangways but the cafe seems to be coming along on Ryde Pier.


they had better be building a big cafe they will need it when there is a one boat service .


----------



## panasonic

*wightlink cat*

On the way home i see that lady pamela ( hope i got the right name) is on the husband slipway.
is this the start of her being scrapped or had she been sold?.


----------



## Stevie B

paull.happyhiker said:


> Give them a few months, a but of rust and they will fit in nicely. How is the work going on piers and new gangways.


Think you'll find they are aluminuim, so they wont rust


----------



## breezer10

Stevie B said:


> Think you'll find they are aluminuim, so they wont rust


im not sure on this but i beleive they are made of steel also pamela is supposed to be going to denmark but we will see


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Just found the general arrangement plan for the wight ryder cats its 
http://www.ngal.co.uk/?/344/255/1866
click on ng651 datasheet and there it is


----------



## Stevie B

breezer10 said:


> im not sure on this but i beleive they are made of steel also pamela is supposed to be going to denmark but we will see


They are aluminium, be to heavy in steel. Look on Wightlinks website, you can see them during the build.


----------



## breezer10

Stevie B said:


> They are aluminium, be to heavy in steel. Look on Wightlinks website, you can see them during the build.


i thought it strange when i read it somewhere obviously the author made a mistake you can see its ally in the pictures of the build


----------



## breezer10

paull.happyhiker said:


> Just found the general arrangement plan for the wight ryder cats its
> http://www.ngal.co.uk/?/344/255/1866
> click on ng651 datasheet and there it is


counting the seats i make it 260 inside so they are not planning on using the outside area


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Would be interested to know if the seating outside will be used as it can be clearly seen along with the steps. The cycle storage area is pretty big


----------



## NoMoss

paull.happyhiker said:


> Would be interested to know if the seating outside will be used as it can be clearly seen along with the steps. The cycle storage area is pretty big


I think they announced that the outside area would not be safe to use - elf & safy I think.


----------



## The Ferry Man

NoMoss said:


> I think they announced that the outside area would not be safe to use - elf & safy I think.


But they are only going at ~22 knots (EEK) 

Speed One had open decks at 40 knots...


----------



## breezer10

its to do with sunburn......they reckon you will be up there so long travelling you might get sunburnt (==D)


----------



## paull.happyhiker

The Ferry Man said:


> But they are only going at ~22 knots (EEK)
> 
> Speed One had open decks at 40 knots...


Thats the thing most of the big cross channel cats have open decks and they are crossing a far greater stretch of sea. If elf and safety say its dangerous then wightlink could have altered the design and saved a few quid


----------



## Stevie B

paull.happyhiker said:


> Would be interested to know if the seating outside will be used as it can be clearly seen along with the steps. The cycle storage area is pretty big



The seating will be open to the public, I was told that today.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Aboard Wight Sun on Saturday, I took these pictures. It seems as if crew only have the use of life rafts and the one and only lifeboat on board?!!. I counted four life rafts.

Also, the entrance is a bit busy heading for Yarmouth, no wonder yachties and small boats own have been kicking up about the new ships, but they don't know the rules either. The small boat ahead of us was going to pass on our starboard side until Wight Sun blew her whistle a few times and the boat turned hard to starboard passing us on the port said she she should have done, but was very close as the second picture shows. 

And why are those things with exhausts as shown where they are, one fore and aft. They make one helluva noise, and you cannot hear the tannoy. I know nothing about engineering, but it seems a very strange design.

David


----------



## Pompeyfan

The inside of Wight Sun is like a aircraft, and I assume others are the same. Strange design inside as well, and more cramped than the older and smaller ships. 

David


----------



## shamrock

Nice shade of brown inside...perfect to hide all the mess from the darling schoolrats on their study trips to the island......I remember them well


----------



## Stevie B

Pompeyfan said:


> Aboard Wight Sun on Saturday, I took these pictures. It seems as if crew only have the use of life rafts and the one and only lifeboat on board?!!. I counted four life rafts.


There for the passegers, the signs are just to stop people going in the gated off area to have a nose then falling over the side. Four rafts for the amount of passengers she carries are plenty


----------



## Pompeyfan

Stevie B said:


> There for the passegers, the signs are just to stop people going in the gated off area to have a nose then falling over the side. Four rafts for the amount of passengers she carries are plenty


I know Stevie, just my sense of humour[=P] 

Hopefully, they will never need to be used. Can't see some passengers scrambling into them.

David


----------



## Stevie B

Pompeyfan said:


> I know Stevie, just my sense of humour[=P]
> 
> Hopefully, they will never need to be used. Can't see some passengers scrambling into them.
> 
> David


Ah, sorry David I thought it was a proper question !!!!(Jester)


----------



## Stevo

The Wight Light and co are definately an improvement on the C class, maybe not in appearance but internally there's no competition. The Cs were overcrowded and limited in seating.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Three close up pictures of Wight Ryder 1 practising coming alongside at Ryde Pier on Tuesday 25th August 2009. I took the entire vessel coming in, but the camera I was using is not very good, and picture quite blurred. It is a tiny camera I always keep in my pocket in case I see something interesting when I cannot carry my bigger camera.

Please ignore the date. 

Notice that she has already got plenty of marks coming alongside, but they seemed to do a better job than the current FastCats Ryde and Shanklin that they took ages to get used to.

David


----------



## dave4e

"And why are those things with exhausts as shown where they are, one fore and aft. They make one helluva noise, and you cannot hear the tannoy. I know nothing about engineering, but it seems a very strange design." 

At a guess i would say that she has a forward and aft engine rooms, looks like she probably has direct engine driven propulsion such as voight or steerable propellors or other, thats just my guess


----------



## eddyw

Some very clear shots Pompeyfan. Presumably design didn't take into account berthing facilities, hence resort to the old dangling tyre.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

To celebrate the launch of the new cats on the service wightlink are offering day returns for £5.00 if you book at their website


----------



## Abbeywood.

Stevo said:


> Went down to Portsmouth Harbour today but couldn't locate the Cenwulf, does anyone know exactly where she is?


All three were moored up alongside at Marchwood, (Southampton Water) earlier this year but don't know where they are now.
Only Wightlink ship in that area is one of the 'St' ships, moored alongside at the US Army base, at Hythe, (former Coastal Forces base, HMS Diligence).


----------



## Stevo

All three Cs are at Marchwood. Cenwulf went to Portsmouth for lay up and poss resale but was reintroduced to the service when Caedmon developed trouble - but that was a long time ago now.


----------



## panasonic

Heard some amazing news today!!.
The reason the c class are still at marchwood is because (if you belive it, i do not) if wightlink lose the court case regarding the new ferries they are planning to bring them back in service after a refit.
As anyone else heard this?


----------



## The Ferry Man

panasonic said:


> Heard some amazing news today!!.
> The reason the c class are still at marchwood is because (if you belive it, i do not) if wightlink lose the court case regarding the new ferries they are planning to bring them back in service after a refit.
> As anyone else heard this?


This could be something Wightlink has had to think about, but I thought Wightlink had sold them to a Danish Firm...

IF it is true, they must be worried - If they lose, all that money on the new ships wasted...

What would they do with them? Sell them? Charter them out? Put them as back-up for Portsmouth?


----------



## panasonic

i have just checked the c class are still up for sale on apollo duck web site.
i should think after nearly a year, i think wightlink should be ok with the court case.
i think if they lose the case they will shut down the route and maybe use the new ferries on the portsmouth route?.


----------



## B Wales

panasonic said:


> Heard some amazing news today!!.
> The reason the c class are still at marchwood is because (if you belive it, i do not) if wightlink lose the court case regarding the new ferries they are planning to bring them back in service after a refit.
> As anyone else heard this?


That is far from the truth and where did you get that information?, the C Class Ferries are owned by Smedegaarden since late April and are not being retained for Wightlink, they are only staying there as several buyers have been viewing them over the last few months and before time they will be on the move.


----------



## Dickyboy

Wight Ryder I at her naming and blessing ceremony in the Camber.
Photo's = Ford Lounge, After Lounge, the scaffolding are Luggage racks.
A couple of outside shots, and a photo of Wight Ryder III (Jester)


----------



## NoMoss

Dickyboy said:


> Wight Ryder I at her naming and blessing ceremony in the Camber.
> Photo's = Ford Lounge, After Lounge, the scaffolding are Luggage racks.
> A couple of outside shots, and a photo of Wight Ryder III (Jester)


I passed through the terminal on my way to Winchester and saw all the preparations for the ceremony. Were you one of the great and good?


----------



## Dickyboy

In my opinion I was, or perhaps one of the creme De la creme.


----------



## oilyhippo

I'm a bit late answering this, but I ought to point out that a 25 minute crossing is NOT 5 minutes faster than Brading/Southsea/Shanklin - I worked on deck of all three for over 12 years, and can assure you that our scheduled time was 25 minutes; it only took longer if we had to 'go round the Fort' at low water, then it might take 30 minutes. So there's actually been no REAL improvement in timings since the 60's! Although the 'cats can sprint once they're clear of harbour speed restrictions, they have to b*gg*r about turning round in the harbour, losing any time they might have gained. Did I mention that on the old ferries we could load/unload from 2 wide gangways? Now there's just one, so loading/unloading is invariably slower; not brilliant, from a passenger's point of view.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Just been having a look at a ais site and fastcat ryde and fastcat shanklin dont appear to show anymore. Normally when they are docked they show up are they now out of service for wightlink or are they on standby


----------



## breezer10

they are out of service but wr2 broke down today and shanklin was used for a few hours .believe shanklin and ryde are off to new home or lay up soon


----------



## The Ferry Man

breezer10 said:


> they are out of service but wr2 broke down today and shanklin was used for a few hours .believe shanklin and ryde are off to new home or lay up soon


They are to be used on a route between Ilfracombe and Swansea


----------



## Dickyboy

The Ferry Man said:


> They are to be used on a route between Ilfracombe and Swansea


''Severn Link'' is the operation that MAY take the Ryde and Shanklin. They have First Refusal according to their website. (Thumb)


----------



## NoMoss

I was talking to a visitor to the Island today and she said she had a lovely crossing on the upper deck of one of the new cats. She also said there was one white one and one yellow one in use.


----------



## breezer10

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/new-ferries-cause-wightlink-headache-28796.aspx

the wr2 is back in service so it cant of been that bad should of made the passengers put their lifejackets on that would of really scared them(==D)


----------



## Pompeyfan

More from the IOW County Press today regarding Wight Sun.

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/liferaft-problem-for-ferry-firm-28966.aspx

David


----------



## breezer10

the propellors on the wight sun are not well. she has been taken out of service till next weds. she was going around in circles in the solent yesterday for about 3 hours not sure if there were passengers on board or not.


----------



## B Wales

Not a good week for Wightlink and now Red Funnel that have the "Red Jet 3" with a Blown Engine being repaired at the old Husbands Slipway today and the "Red Falcon" waiting for a Dry Dock due to Propeller problem as well!.


----------



## JohnMac068

breezer10 said:


> the propellors on the wight sun are not well. she has been taken out of service till next weds. she was going around in circles in the solent yesterday for about 3 hours not sure if there were passengers on board or not.


I was travelling back from the IOW yesterday, booked on the 11.15 AM sailing from Yarmouth,the sailing before us, developed an engine fault on one engine, after loading so, all had to be off loaded, whilst Wight Sun pulled out on one engine. The next ferry had been laying off for some time, when it eventually came in, they loaded Wight Sun vehicles first, and we also managed to get on. The vessel was full, including the Mezzanine deck. In view of the problem, the back up plan went well, and I suppose we lost about one hour of our journey. When we entered Lymington, Wight Sun was still outside, either trying to fix the problem or waiting for a break to get alongside. All passegers had been taken off.


----------



## breezer10

wight sun never got to lymington till 19.30 so good job they took all the vehicles and passengers off. she is back in service now.


----------



## JohnMac068

Sailing from Lymington to Yarmouth, last Monday, I was very impressed by the virtually non existant wake produced by the new ferries. As far as I could see the wash from the props during the passage of the the Lymington River was hardly noticeable. In fact the wash produced by a 12-15 metre cabin cruiser following us out was far greater. Has all the local hassle about damage to the environment been overstated ?


----------



## Andy Lavies

A nice sunny day yesterday so we went to Portsmouth on the train to try out the new cat to Ryde. 260 passengers, four crew (and the company would like to cut that to three), 2000 horsepower and a pier-to-pier time of 22 minutes.
When I was first Master on the route in 1968 we took 1500 passengers across in 25 minutes with 15 crew and 4000 horsepower. I doubt if the new cats will last as long as the old ships, too. Travel habits have changed and I'm glad I don't have to work out the economics of it all! Ended up with lunch at Gunwharf Quays and a bit of retail therapy.
Andy


----------



## Dickyboy

Andy Lavies said:


> A nice sunny day yesterday so we went to Portsmouth on the train to try out the new cat to Ryde. 260 passengers, four crew (and the company would like to cut that to three), 2000 horsepower and a pier-to-pier time of 22 minutes.
> When I was first Master on the route in 1968 we took 1500 passengers across in 25 minutes with 15 crew and 4000 horsepower. I doubt if the new cats will last as long as the old ships, too. Travel habits have changed and I'm glad I don't have to work out the economics of it all! Ended up with lunch at Gunwharf Quays and a bit of retail therapy.
> Andy


I think I may have chatted with you on the crossing.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Just been on another site (solent waters) and seen a picture of cenwulf with a list anybody have any more details


----------



## Stevie B

paull.happyhiker said:


> Just been on another site (solent waters) and seen a picture of cenwulf with a list anybody have any more details


Looks like she got caught on the piles at Marchwood ??


----------



## The Ferry Man

That is what I heard. As the tide went out (Spring Tide), the side got caught up and she had a list. Thankfully sher maneged to free herself, with no damage


----------



## B Wales

JohnMac068 said:


> Sailing from Lymington to Yarmouth, last Monday, I was very impressed by the virtually non existant wake produced by the new ferries. As far as I could see the wash from the props during the passage of the the Lymington River was hardly noticeable. In fact the wash produced by a 12-15 metre cabin cruiser following us out was far greater. Has all the local hassle about damage to the environment been overstated ?


I wished the "Anti Lymington Ferry Group" LRA would see these comments and only this week they have put out a 1/2 page Advert in the Lymington Times Paper about their pending Court Hearing against Wightlink in December and they are inviting Donations from the Public to take this case to the High Court!.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

They are not going to be happy until they get the w class stopped. Pathetic just a complete load of rubbish on the website of theirs


----------



## Stevo

With all the rough weather out in the Solent these past few days, can anyone tell me how the new cats performed at the pier head?


----------



## breezer10

when the going got tough the new cats stayed in pompey but they do run in stronger winds than the yellow perils .


----------



## Pompeyfan

I think all Wightlink ferries were affected, even the car ferries. 

David


----------



## breezer10

Stevo said:


> Dr Caroline Lucas of the Green Party does not want to see the route closed.... there is a suggestion of bringing back the old ferries or getting smaller ones....... This all suggests how little Mrs Lucas knows about the situation and why things have been done. I spoke to a yachty from Lymington and he claimed that the problem for him was that the ferries pushed sediment out of the water way towards the moorings which resulted in the boats becoming high and dry.
> Someone at Wightlink mentioned to me that the ferries also bring Lymington £2 million from tourists visiting from the Island or stopping off on their way to the Island. To be honest if it was not for the ferries, you wouldnt need a train service in Lymington and there would e no real reason to visit the place as there isn't a lot there.
> If the ferry service had recently been launched I would understand the anger of locals and Greens alike but its been running since the early twentieth Century which is a lot longer then many yacht clubs have been.



looks like monday or tuesday is d day
http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/4790636.High_Court_will_rule_on_new_ferries____fate/


----------



## panasonic

while looking through the site ferries photo i came across st catherine photo laid up at marchwood.
the person who posted it state she had been sold but no more info?.
can anyone confirm this and where is she going.
thanks


----------



## breezer10

wightlink in one of their flyers said they had sold her but not who too but someone somewhere said she has been sold to a company in italy .


----------



## Stevo

I posted the picture and was advised by a friend who works in the local press who had spoken with someone from Wightlink. Don't know who has acquired the ship though. At this time Cath still remains at Hythe.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Stevo said:


> I posted the picture and was advised by a friend who works in the local press who had spoken with someone from Wightlink. Don't know who has acquired the ship though. At this time Cath still remains at Hythe.


And probably still looks better than most of the remaining fleet


----------



## stevo r6 86

just seen on this boat selling website 'apollo duck' the 3 cen class ferries for sale. you can buy them each at £401.114.38 lol are the 3 still at hythe? i only ask as interestingly the location said on there is 'esbjerg/southampton hampshire' mmmm.


----------



## B Wales

stevo r6 86 said:


> just seen on this boat selling website 'apollo duck' the 3 cen class ferries for sale. you can buy them each at £401.114.38 lol are the 3 still at hythe? i only ask as interestingly the location said on there is 'esbjerg/southampton hampshire' mmmm.



Just to comfirm the 3 C Class Ferries are laying at Husbands Jetty in Marchwood and the owners are Smedegaarden based in Esbjerg Denmark.

The "St Cathrene" is layed up at Hythe Marine Park (former RAF Hythe Base) in Hythe, she still remains layed up and looking rather shabby when I was in that area earlier this week, no sign of anyone working on board and the Ferry was high & Dry on the Mud at low tide.


----------



## stevo r6 86

I can't remember what one it is but when I was in the Pompey naval base there was at class having a refit or upgrades of somekind. Cheers for answering the question bout the esbjerg bit b Wales : )


----------



## bri445

Whilst walking to the Needles Battery, 11am this morning, the Fastcat Shanklin passed going out West, into the mist. Was I the last IoW landlubber to see her leaving home, possibly for ever? Quite sad really...
Bri


----------



## stevo r6 86

Indeed I think you was, the other day she was on the normal route Portsmouth to ryde in her Severn link colours which was odd looking. Not bad looking though similar to the new Wight link paint job. She had her paint job done up at the old VT yard at portchester.


----------



## stevo r6 86

I still think the shanklin and ryde are at least certainly better looking the than the new cats, they just seem to look dated already to me, tho that said I haven't seen what they are like inside.


----------



## bri445

bri445 said:


> Whilst walking to the Needles Battery, 11am this morning, the Fastcat Shanklin passed going out West, into the mist. Was I the last IoW landlubber to see her leaving home, possibly for ever? Quite sad really...
> Bri


There wasn't another soul around and it is the middle of winter!
Alas, I didn't have the camera and in any case it was so dull and misty!
Bri


----------



## snooper

Hello bri,
A shame you had no camera & she departed quietly in the Solent mist.A few hours later she made a brief visit around 1pm to Portland Harbour.This was followed with some activity off the Bill.Approx 5pm she sailed into Dartmouth.
She then sailed for Falmouth this morning sometime,around noon she passed the Eddystone Light heading towards Falmouth.I presume she will have a service/trials or refit prior to entering service on the Severn Link this summer.I thought you might be interested in her whereabouts since leaving the Needles......Peter


----------



## Stevie B

Shanklin has just passed Newquay, into Swansea late this afternoon I guess


----------



## Mr Brightside

Apparently they are having a full interior refurb too! Wightlink never needed to get the full 34 knots out of them on the Ryde run, but I'd imagine the new owners will be tinkering with the trim and engines to get the up to a fast a speed as possible.

They were excellent cats to travel on in my opition. Very smooth in most weathers, infact even in rough seas they were comfortable. The Incats gave a terrible ride in rough seas, violent rolling and pitching, with the stomach churning 'belly flop' when leaving the harbour in a SE gale with the ride running out!

They gave the route a new lease of life and an air of superior service with their small cafe and TV screens. A pity it took a while for them to both be reliable and of course, the Ryde Pier problem. Bet Wightlink wished they'd kept their propellors in hindsight.

I do like the new cats though. Robust looking. That top deck is fantastic, shame you can't use it a night or in rougher weather. Inside they are simply functional. They very much resemble the new waiting room at Ryde Pier, industrial blue carpet and lino. Not was smart as the FastCats, but funcional, with bright lighting, a very different experiance to that of the outgoing cats.

Wonder how they will get on in open waters and getting into Illfrancombe?! Get those stablizers working!!


----------



## Billieboy

*Brissol Channel navigation*



Mr Brightside said:


> Apparently they are having a full interior refurb too! Wightlink never needed to get the full 34 knots out of them on the Ryde run, but I'd imagine the new owners will be tinkering with the trim and engines to get the up to a fast a speed as possible.
> 
> They were excellent cats to travel on in my opition. Very smooth in most weathers, infact even in rough seas they were comfortable. The Incats gave a terrible ride in rough seas, violent rolling and pitching, with the stomach churning 'belly flop' when leaving the harbour in a SE gale with the ride running out!
> 
> They gave the route a new lease of life and an air of superior service with their small cafe and TV screens. A pity it took a while for them to both be reliable and of course, the Ryde Pier problem. Bet Wightlink wished they'd kept their propellors in hindsight.
> 
> I do like the new cats though. Robust looking. That top deck is fantastic, shame you can't use it a night or in rougher weather. Inside they are simply functional. They very much resemble the new waiting room at Ryde Pier, industrial blue carpet and lino. Not was smart as the FastCats, but funcional, with bright lighting, a very different experiance to that of the outgoing cats.
> 
> Wonder how they will get on in open waters and getting into Illfrancombe?! Get those stablizers working!!


I hope the new owners will be putting local lads on board, as the part of the channel she'll be sailing, is renound for quirky currents and winds. It gets worse the further up towards Brissol you get, m'dears!


----------



## B Wales

Yesterday marked the first Anniversary of "Caedmon" the first of the Lymington/Yarmouth C Class Ferries to be layed up at Marchwood then followed by "Cenwulf" and "Cenred" in March.

The latest I heard about them is they may soon get prepared to be towed for Scrapping in Denmark as no buyers could be found.

Perhaps someone could raise some funds and put in a bid to save "Caedmon" for a Preservation project?.


----------



## Stevo

Preservation!!!! Why???


----------



## paull.happyhiker

If the PS Ryde and the Mv Southsea preservation stalled what chance do the c class have, besides would you like a trip around the solent on an open cardeck when all the passenger saloons are full?


----------



## B Wales

paull.happyhiker said:


> If the PS Ryde and the Mv Southsea preservation stalled what chance do the c class have



Well firstly the C Class are still afloat and in workable condition, unlike the "Southsea" which most of her Navigation equipment was stolen when layed up and her machinery was left in bits and as for the "Ryde" it was beyond repair, the hull was full of Corrosion and most of her fittings were missing over the years.

Reseach has found that the most successful Preservation for ships have been when they were still in working condition and afloat


----------



## Stevo

Hmmm but car ferries I think not. Didn't you start a similar campaign with the former Lymington? You were also involved with the Southsea project when those theives from the Avon Trust stole the ship.


----------



## breezer10

as expected the judgement http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/5010102.Ferries_unlawful___but_will_still_run/


----------



## breezer10

also link to wightlinks reaction http://www.wightlink.co.uk/about-us/news/judicial-review.aspx


----------



## Stevo

Ceadmon departed Southampton this evening for Esjberg under tow of WestSund. Due for arrival 0800 9th March.


----------



## goldeneye

I have been on Ryde seafront today 5.03.10, at 16.50 the MvV Caedmon went through the solent for the last time on her way to the breakers yard in Denmark. Being towed by the tug Westsund.


----------



## breezer10

goldeneye said:


> I have been on Ryde seafront today 5.03.10, at 16.50 the MvV Caedmon went through the solent for the last time on her way to the breakers yard in Denmark. Being towed by the tug Westsund.


ironic an old red funnel tug towing a old wightlink ferry .


----------



## Hawkeye

Billieboy said:


> I hope the new owners will be putting local lads on board, as the part of the channel she'll be sailing, is renound for quirky currents and winds. It gets worse the further up towards Brissol you get, m'dears!


Another ex Isle of Wright Ferry was wrecked in these waters in 1981. (ex Shanklin)


----------



## Stevo

Cenwulf apparently showed up on AIS at Southampton Sat 13th March destination Esjberg, although I can't see any record of her departure or arrival date elsewhere nor any tug towing her. Can anyone confirm this? (Mr Wales this is your area of expertise - any news??)


----------



## The Ferry Man

As far as I know she is still in Marchwood


----------



## breezer10

cenreds destination was changed sat evening from awaiting orders to esjeberg as well they will both be gone by end of march i think .


----------



## B Wales

Stevo said:


> Cenwulf apparently showed up on AIS at Southampton Sat 13th March destination Esjberg, although I can't see any record of her departure or arrival date elsewhere nor any tug towing her. Can anyone confirm this? (Mr Wales this is your area of expertise - any news??)


I belive the next Tug will arrive at the end of this week, so could expect a Departure of one of the C Class Ferries over next weekend.

The C Class Ferries are being towed as a "Dead Ship" so all that will show is the Tug AIS and VTS Ship movements departure times when it happens.


----------



## breezer10

on soton vts cenred due to go mon pm attached to westund.


----------



## breezer10

breezer10 said:


> on soton vts cenred due to go mon pm attached to westund.


cenred now gone just cenwulf to go which should be soon


----------



## Langkawi

*Fastcat Ryde*

(?HUH) Ryde is still sat alongside the mooring hulks in portsmouth Harbour in her old livery, has been used on a number of occasions recently.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

just found this on another site showing a c class a long way from home http://janvandewitte.nl/harlingen/


----------



## Stevo

Fast Cat Ryde missing from the hulk today, can't see any trace of her departure nore is her AIS signature showing at Portsmouth.

Nice find Paul, always interesting to see the former IOW ferries outside of their familiar surrounds.


----------



## breezer10

Stevo said:


> Fast Cat Ryde missing from the hulk today, can't see any trace of her departure nore is her AIS signature showing at Portsmouth.
> 
> Nice find Paul, always interesting to see the former IOW ferries outside of their familiar surrounds.


apparently she is in portchester on the ship lift . http://www.flickr.com/photos/southdown/4464678321/


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Looks like she going to be blasted repainted and off to waters new


----------



## B Wales

"mv Caedmon"



1973 - 2010



Here is the end of this vessel as they have started to scrap her this week 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrMH-T1hVSk



Check this channel for more YouTube Videos.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

I thought they had a buyer for her. Is that what fate her sister has as well?


----------



## Stevo

Did you notice Cenred alongside at the end? Guess that means the deal fell through. No doubt Cenwulf will be joint her sisters soon.


----------



## Langkawi

*Fast Cats*

One of the fastcats has been berthed in Haslar marina for the last couple of days, in Severn link colours. Can't read her name as lettering on stern is WAY to small. Would assume this is ex Ryde waiting passage crew to transfer her to her new home waters.


----------



## Doug C.

The next instalment of Caedmon's demise is now on You Tube.

http://www.youtube.com/user/vesterled25#p/a/u/0/VcO4n-qVy_A

Doug


----------



## paull.happyhiker

The last of the c class due to leave today 1600 under tow by westsund


----------



## breezer10

paull.happyhiker said:


> The last of the c class due to leave today 1600 under tow by westsund



she is leaving tomorrow morn at ten now .


----------



## Doug C.

Some 'C' Class updates:

Caedmon is no more, bar some items of her around the yard, such as her Voith units, main engines and other useful items, oh and a big pile on the slipway of fabrics and furnishings out of her, most noticeable being all the lifejackets!

Cenwulf arrived in Esbjerg yesterday morning.

Cenred, stripped of main engines and other useful items, was being hauled out of the water for the final time yesterday, onto the slipway where Caedmon had just met her end, and five years previously the Southsea too.


Doug


----------



## Dickyboy

*Cenwulf*

A shot of Cenwulf, looking quite smart in the Summer sunshine. I took the picture five or six years ago. Before there was much, if any talk of disposing of the C class.
I posted three other shots, not as good though, in my Gallery.
Just thought it might be a good idea to post a picture of the recent past, of something we won't see again.
I remember when these ferries were ''New Builds''(Sad)


----------



## breezer10

Dickyboy said:


> A shot of Cenwulf, looking quite smart in the Summer sunshine. I took the picture five or six years ago. Before there was much, if any talk of disposing of the C class.
> I posted three other shots, not as good though, in my Gallery.
> Just thought it might be a good idea to post a picture of the recent past, of something we won't see again.
> I remember when these ferries were ''New Builds''(Sad)



chin up at least we got the w class they might be sort of ugly but as long as your not put in the garage deck they are quite nice to travel on .


----------



## Dickyboy

breezer10 said:


> chin up at least we got the w class they might be sort of ugly but as long as your not put in the garage deck they are quite nice to travel on .


I'll have to give the ''W''s a try sometime. I don't use that end very often.
(Only to go to my yacht in Lymington) (Jester) Just Kidding


----------



## breezer10

one of the w class went to rescue a capsized yachtie last week but he shunned the help on offer turned out he was a relative of a member of the lra


----------



## Doug C.

Dickyboy said:


> I remember when these ferries were ''New Builds''(Sad)


Me too. I was only very young at the time, but I remember seeing the new Caedmon when we used to sail out of Portsmouth, and I travelled across to Fishbourne on either her or Cuthred, in a school camping party


----------



## Doug C.

The final, and most 'grizzly' video of Caedmon's demise is now on YouTube, so I've just discovered.
It shows her being torn apart on the slipway.

http://www.youtube.com/user/vesterled25#p/a/u/0/r_cPMueGphw

At least some parts of her will live on!


----------



## Dickyboy

Must be a rough life being a ship. You start off all nice and shiny, then they tinker with you to get better performance, and put the builders wrongs right. After that it's a life of getting wet, cold, hot, bashed about by waves and berths. Over the years hinges break, engines get knackered, hazard tape appears in odd places, more smoke appears from the funnel, but still you are expected to perform like new. After thirty odd years of trading the happy day of retirement comes. No more salt water, no more being bashed about etc.
What happens next?

They cut you up, melt you down!


----------



## Stevo

Crikey Dicky, that's depressing!!
Got me thinking though... Spare a thought for the poor old PS Ryde, after years of sterling service she's dumped in a retirement home on the Medina River, where she is visited only occassionally with promises of more frequent visits. Then she's promised better health care which never comes. Finally on her death bed, wanting to slip away, Dr's insist on keeping her alive, prolonging her pain. Oh for euthanasia!

They cut you up, melt you down! _Are we still talking ships or women here?_


----------



## panasonic

*wightlink*

Having seen the video on you tube of the scrapping of caedon, i was very surprise to see in the background that lady patricia (pamela. sorry i get mix up which one went to denmark) is still along side the dock.
I thought she would be long gone but on you tube they got a video of them starting her up. Have they got a buyer?.
Also doanyone know what going on with st catherine laid up at hythe, i thought she was going to italy in march?.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

So what fun will there be for the Iow festival crowd. What plans do Wight link have


----------



## Stevo

I was thinking that Paul.... No doubt Mark Raymond's Wightline boats will come to the rescue. Hovertravel usually lay on an additional smaller craft as well.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

here is some interesting news regarding the fastcats http://www.severnlink.com/media-centre/latest-news/landing-facilities-delay-severn-link/


----------



## Dickyboy

Stevo said:


> I was thinking that Paul.... No doubt Mark Raymond's Wightline boats will come to the rescue. Hovertravel usually lay on an additional smaller craft as well.


I can't speak personally, but I expect it will be a manic weekend, it usually is.
Crew rosters will be changed, timetables will be altered, the timetable will more or less go out of the window, and a shuttle service come into existance.
The crews will finish at their rostered time, or perhaps a few minutes late. Some might be asked to do an extra trip or even several, of which they will have the perfect right to refuse. Some people will enjoy the experience, even if they are rostered 12hr shifts. The punters are usually in good spirits, young student types very often. It's a matter of getting them on, getting them over, and getting them off, all as quickly as possible, and every delay adds to the snowball effect of previous delays.
Heads down, don't think too much, prey for good weather, and just get on with it. And pray that they don't return on Monday plastered with, and I mean plastered! in mud.
It can be good fun if a hard long tireing four days, chill for a couple of days afterwards then start looking forward to the Bestival. (Thumb)


----------



## breezer10

wightlink are running a three boat service through sun and monday night on pompey to fishboune and normally have two charter vessels on monday as well as ryders on pompey to ryde


----------



## Stevo

That Severlink seem a bit of a joke don't they? No landing stage? So now they have two boats sitting around costing money and not making a penny. They won't last!


----------



## Dickyboy

Stevo said:


> That Severlink seem a bit of a joke don't they? No landing stage? So now they have two boats sitting around costing money and not making a penny. They won't last!


Having looked at the site, it appears that they only plan to run a seasonal service anyway.
Mind you, I think they are going to be heavily subsidised by various local councils. That could help finances quite a bit, if councils are going to pick up many of the tabs, and they aren't totally dependant on passenger fares for their income.
Just looking at a map, one can see that they are pretty exposed to the prevailing SW winds, and with such a large area of water, and such small boats, I would expect the boats to be affected whatever the wind direction, if whe wind speed was much more than a stiff breeze.
Those boats, like all the Pompey-Ryde ones were affected by almost anything coming from the South East, and down there the wind/sea could cause similar effects from almost any direction.
Virtually every crossing could be an uncomfortable one on a windy day. Especially as they have to have zig zag routes between the various ports.


----------



## Andy Lavies

If memory serves the IOW festvals of forty years ago attracted three times the numbers of the modern ones. We were BUSY and normal summer rosters then only gave us two days off in each six weekly spell. No working hours regulations and sixteen hour days were not unusual.
Andy.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Could this be the end of the ex fastcats severnlink career before it has even started http://www.thisisnorthdevon.co.uk/n...ales-link/article-2388484-detail/article.html


----------



## Stevo

Hmmm! Why am I not surprised?


----------



## The Ferry Man

No No no,...

there not "selling the house"...

Just advertising on the assumption no one wants them... 

(Read)

I know - makes no sense to me either...


----------



## Stevo

St Faith went into drydock yesterday at Portsmouth. Unusual that the ship should need docking in July during the high season. Anyone know what's wrong with the ferry. I believe the Clare went in last week and the Red Eagle was also in Portsmouth, what's going on?


----------



## The Ferry Man

Had a knock against the berth a few weeks back, dented the stern loading ramp, which needs replacing - been working bow-in at both ends.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=240854&nocache=1

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/240857/title/st-faithdamage-foll/cat/502


----------



## breezer10

Stevo said:


> St Faith went into drydock yesterday at Portsmouth. Unusual that the ship should need docking in July during the high season. Anyone know what's wrong with the ferry. I believe the Clare went in last week and the Red Eagle was also in Portsmouth, what's going on?


st clare had her shaft and coupling repaired that she damaged off fishbourne bait digging last year but i think there is further work to be done to make them operational.

red eagle had her propulsion unit replaced after being damaged by fishing gear.


----------



## breezer10

link to maib report on the st faith http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications...ed_preliminary_examinations_2010/st_faith.cfm


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Does anyone have photos of st catherine in her new colours


----------



## breezer10

there is one on solent waters http://www.solen****ers.co.uk/JAlbumnews/Recentnews/slides/gbconte8187.html#picttop


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Thanks for the link she looks pretty dull in her new colours


----------



## Stevie B

paull.happyhiker said:


> Thanks for the link she looks pretty dull in her new colours


At least she looks clean and tidy compared to the Saints that are running to Fishbourne !!


----------



## Stevo

Another view of GB Conte seen at Hythe today http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=241734
As you say Paul, she looks dull in her livery.


----------



## Beresford

The three C Class ferries, lately laid up at Marchwood ex Lymington/Yarmouth have been towed to Denmark. Caedmon and Cenred have already been broken and the breaking of Cenwulf is almost complete.
The ex St. Catherine Portsmouth/Ryde has been at Solent Refit for many months being refurbished. She is now repainted and renamed GB Conte. Will be going to Italy/Sardinia very shortly. Beresford


----------



## paull.happyhiker

GB CONTE due to leave friday destination Sardinia. Not sure if she going under tow or own power


----------



## Beresford

Paul, Thanks for the information re G.B. Conte, Beresford


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Beresford said:


> Paul, Thanks for the information re G.B. Conte, Beresford


Just checked Southampton departures and she is listed to go tomorrow pm now leaving via the Needles


----------



## breezer10

paull.happyhiker said:


> Just checked Southampton departures and she is listed to go tomorrow pm now leaving via the Needles


she not going to sunday pm now .


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Dont think she wants to go!!!!


----------



## breezer10

paull.happyhiker said:


> Dont think she wants to go!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> she is listed for 5 pm today now so she might go as the weather is good.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

She is on her way out now


----------



## paull.happyhiker

just checked severn vts movements and fastcat shanklin (severnlink) is leaving 2nd august 9am destination southampton. Layup or is she going to work for wightlink or red funnel???


----------



## iwben

G.B. Conte aka St Catherine sailed saturday night under her own power, i saw her from alum bay about 7.30-8pm ish, she looked very beautiful sailing towards the needles with the sun shining on her, would of given my right arm for a camera right then as the one on my phone didnt zoom far enough, i bet the crew had an interesting voyage though as the waves were hitting her bow and making spray come over her ramp onto the car deck.

still cannot forgive wightlink for selling the St Catherine and keeping the St Clare and if anything my dislike of wightlink was strengthened by seeing how beautiful the St Catherine looked as she went towards the needles, she just looked right, thats the only way i can describe it, whereas the St Clare doesnt look right, mind you having said that i dont think the Wight class look right either.

farewell St Catherine may your sailing in foreign waters be safe and comfortable

ben


----------



## paull.happyhiker

GB CONTE is not showing on ais at the moment anybody know her exact position


----------



## Stevo

Place a bet the Fast Cats will either lay up at Marchwood or Hythe where previous Wightlink tonnage had been moored in storage. As for St Cath, she's done well to go to the Med being that she's 27 years old. She may get another 20 years service taking her to half a century!


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Stevo said:


> Place a bet the Fast Cats will either lay up at Marchwood or Hythe where previous Wightlink tonnage had been moored in storage. As for St Cath, she's done well to go to the Med being that she's 27 years old. She may get another 20 years service taking her to half a century!


probably be around long after clare gone. Regarding the fastcat could she be doing something for cowes week


----------



## iwben

id put money on the St Catherine being around long after the st clare has gone, personaly i reckon the clare doesnt have a future past another 10 years. thats probably a good bet as to where the fastcat will lay up stevo, wonder how long she will stay there before being moved on


----------



## Stevo

No chance the Fast Cat is going to Cowes Week, it's already started and the fast cat service from Lymington to Cowes was never a success.


----------



## breezer10

she is tied up at hythe where catherine was not a gap there for long.


----------



## iwben

bought a magazine the other day and inside it says the fastcats are both being laid up at marchwood because they havnt got a terminal sorted yet up in the severn and the inverstor isnt prepared to let the cats lie up there while they sort that out and wants the boats sold


----------



## Abbeywood.

*Wightlink's 'C' class ferries.*



Stevo said:


> Preservation!!!! Why???


Precisely.
The three of them are little more than 'rust-buckets' such has been the dedication of Wightlink staff in their up-keep. At least the rust is well painted though.


----------



## Glenrick

all three c class ferries went to denmark to be scapped.
If you look under lymington c class ferries you will see one with the front
end missing


----------



## Abbeywood.

Stevo said:


> St Faith went into drydock yesterday at Portsmouth. Unusual that the ship should need docking in July during the high season. Anyone know what's wrong with the ferry. I believe the Clare went in last week and the Red Eagle was also in Portsmouth, what's going on?


No info' on the Wightlink ships but the Red Eagle was undergoing repairs to replace seals on her Voith-Schneider prop's, (number unknown).
Aparently picked up a load of abandoned fishing lines which wound into the seals
Damage reported to be around £25,000.


----------

